# locater.exe



## sidthereal (Jul 3, 2005)

i was just seeing the processes running on my computer, and found that the program locater.exe was running.
i did a minor search and got the following on the process

Remote Procedure Call Locator service which runs in Windows NT4/2000/XP/2003. First read about RPCSS in these Task List pages.  Next :  LOCATOR is the service which maintains the database of currently publicly declared procedures.  Server processes and applications register with LOCATOR all their publicly declared procedures, while client processes query LOCATOR for specific publicly declared procedures.

Recommendation : 
Essential – Leave alone.

http://www.answersthatwork.com/Tasklist_pages/tasklist_l.htm

the thing is, i never had this process running before on my computer, and it just popped up,
is this a normal thing?cos the comp was working fine without it as well. i would like to know what would result in starting this program.


----------



## rulocal (Jul 8, 2005)

Im not a techie im afraid but you could try this site www.avmechanic.co.uk/help, (not sure if im meant to suggest other sites) i stumbled across it the other day, looks quite new but i got very quick reply to my post. maybe its worth a try as you havent had much luck here


----------



## elmarcorulz (Jul 8, 2005)

end process and see if its needed, the worst that'll happen is windows will restart, in which case, it will just load back up


----------



## Byteman (Jul 8, 2005)

you spelled it wrong!!!... locat*o*r.exe is a valid windows process.  locat*e*r.exe is malware that installs a hidden FTP server on your computer.


----------

